# computer won't recognize my wd passport



## jontygee (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi

I have a My passport essential usb2.0. I have backed up all my data successful. I have then had to do a complete re-fresh of my laptop as it was so slow. Refresh went ok. Plugged in the Passport and drivers were installed successfully, however it didn't auto start. 

Tried looking in computer and it doesn't recognise MY passport. I have used disk management and it shows as disk 1, unknown, 298.06gb, unreadable. However if I right click, then properties and then general tab it says this device is working properly. So looks to me as if my laptop cannot recognise the external drive.

I am tearing my hair out as am worried I have lost all my files and photos. My computer is a dell vostro 1500, running windows Vista business


Any idea how I can get this fixed

many thanks

Hi

a bit more info. I also have a little scandisk usb and when I put that in my laptop it recognises it with no problem and shows in computer as removable F drive. So looks like an issue with the WD Passport Essential, not the F Drive??

thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

In Disk Management right-click the drive.

Does the drive have a letter assigned? If not right-click the drive and choose initialize /assign letter


----------



## jontygee (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi

No there is no letter assigned. I have right clicked and tried to initialize. It tells me to use the following partition style and gives me 2 options. It recommends MBR (Master Boot Record) and option 2 is GPT (GUID Partition Table). I tried the MBR and then get a warning message telling me "The media is write protected".

Any ideas what I do from here??


----------

